# What's Your Favorite Hobo Packet for the Grill?



## mr drinky (Jun 29, 2013)

I've been doing mushroom packets lately and love them. I just get a mix of mushrooms (about a pound -- 3 different 5 oz. containers). I toss with salt, pepper, ground rosemary, and 3 tbs of olive oil. Divide it in two onto two parchment paper lined foil squares, then put a crushed garlic clove on each and seal the packets. Cook on the grill for 20 minutes. 

I got it off the internet, but it works. 

k.


----------



## Dardeau (Jun 29, 2013)

This is the Americano version of steaming in leaves. Fish, tomatoes, and chilies.


----------



## cnochef (Jun 30, 2013)

Inherited from my Dad: Sliced new potatoes with Wishbone Italian dressing, salt and pepper.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 30, 2013)

For a side, root veggies. Beets, rutabagas, carrots, sometimes yams. Salt, pepper, olive oil. Will do it today maybe, with a moose roast, also in foil with S&P rosemary,garlic cloves, red wine. All day, low and slow. :bbq:


----------



## cnochef (Jun 30, 2013)

PierreRodrigue said:


> For a side, root veggies. Beets, rutabagas, carrots, sometimes yams. Salt, pepper, olive oil. Will do it today maybe, with a moose roast, also in foil with S&P rosemary,garlic cloves, red wine. All day, low and slow. :bbq:



Awesome, but I would think about adding some maple syrup to that packet too.


----------



## HHH Knives (Jun 30, 2013)

Michigan potatoes sliced, green, red and yellow bell peppers cut into strips about 1/2" wide . mushrooms (whatever is in season).. sliced Zucchini. onion, garlic, and salt, pepper and oil. And whatever steak seasoning you have on hand.

Often this is enough for a meal as it is. But pair with a pork tenderloin spiced up nice and cooked on the grill slow and low wrapped in a few layers of foil makes for a FEAST!!


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jun 30, 2013)

In boy scouts we used to do hobo dinners. Carrots potatoes onions and ground beef patties. It was awesome I cant lie, I do them about once a year or so for nostalgia and because they are just plain good. We always did them on the campfire coals.


----------



## Mike9 (Jun 30, 2013)

Yup - small potatoes, peppers, onions, garlic, a dried chili or two, olive oil and if in season corn cut from the cob. Toss in some olive oil and some MoTone "Road Salt" and black pepper then wrap in a double layer of foil and you are good to grill. 

Years ago I had a "hillbilly" neighbor who used to come over and she made "hobo stew" on top of my wood stove. I don't recall what all was in it, but it always made for a delicious evening.


----------



## K-Fed (Jun 30, 2013)

rahimlee54 said:


> In boy scouts we used to do hobo dinners. Carrots potatoes onions and ground beef patties. It was awesome I cant lie, I do them about once a year or so for nostalgia and because they are just plain good. We always did them on the campfire coals.



Done this as well. Really not bad at all. Also I'll usually just put my pepper and onion julienne in a foil packet to bury in the coals when grilling brats at the beach.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 30, 2013)

Foie gras, black truffles, bacon and leftover mashed potatoes with Ketchup and frenches mustard. Maybe some chopped onions and saurkraut. :cheffry:


----------



## panda (Jul 1, 2013)

smoked sausage, onion, bell pepper, carrots, red potatoes, garlic, adobo seasoning


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 1, 2013)

panda said:


> smoked sausage, onion, bell pepper, carrots, red potatoes, garlic, adobo seasoning



Adobo is an overlooked blend for en papillote cooking, needs a bit of fat to bring it out though (I like using the paste from the cans of chipotles, extra spicy and already made into a sauce).


----------



## Mike9 (Jul 1, 2013)

I agree with chipolte paste from the cans - great stuff. Sometimes I forget to use the peppers.


----------



## panda (Jul 1, 2013)

Puree it with a can of tomatoes and chicken stock, keeps well in a glass jar.


----------

